# WMF Presto Bean to Cup Machine



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Used WMF Presto bean to cup machine taken out of a working office

few available brewing from 5k - 10k cups over a period of 2-3 years

Good condition comes either with 2 or 3 hopper (2 coffee beans + 1 choco)

*£999 NO VAT cash on collection*


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi coffee o,

I'm not interested in purchasing it, but just wanted to let you know I can't see the pictures in Tapatalk on Android.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@coffee_omega

Can't see them via Browser on laptop either ( " you do not have sufficient privileges" etc, also not looking to purchase)

John


----------

